# Short ceiling or crawl space



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

After participating and reading other's suggestion in GOT's thread about sewer ideas....I think I'd like to do something similar at my charity haunt. Instead of a sewer I might make it a ventilation duct or something. I think this could make for a really cool maze. If I do it right I might even be able to let guests see things that are going on in other rooms of the haunt with using vents or grates incorporated into the walls of the maze.

How would you guys feel about going through a haunt that at some point required you to walk in a bent over position or possibly even crawl? 

Maybe I could make a by-pass for those who phycially couldn't or simply chose not to go through.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you're right to consider adding a by-pass. Some folks would have physical trouble with the stooping or crawling, and claustrophobic types would freak out and not in a good way. Kids, on the other hand, would probably think it was a blast

I do like the idea of incorporating grates or vents. That would be realistic AND cool.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

the claustrophobia and vulnerability are definitely great feelings to work with. You barely need to do anything else to mess with people's minds. I would suggest some kind of padding or at least a softer ceiling when crawling through such a space, in case someone jumps and hits their head.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Personal opinion:
DO NOT MAKE PEOPLE CRAWL.

There's a haunt near here and they have a long tunnel that people have to crawl on their hands and knees and I've heard NOTHING but bad things about it. And I personally hate the idea.

People go to a haunt to get scared, not to crawl on their hands and knees in the dark!
Just my two cents.
:jol:.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

I wouldn t want to crawl. I have ALOT of older people and adults that come to my haunt, I couldn t put them thru it. .as for 2 seperate ways, I think the prob with that is if you normally have hundreds of people come thru your haunt, you;ll have 2x as many cause they will all wanna go thru twice. just to see the difference. if you don t mind the long line ups in front of your house, you can do it. but i would be blown away if I had to put everybody thru twice.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Personal opinion:
> DO NOT MAKE PEOPLE CRAWL.
> 
> There's a haunt near here and they have a long tunnel that people have to crawl on their hands and knees and I've heard NOTHING but bad things about it. And I personally hate the idea.
> ...


Thanks for the input FYF



ubzest said:


> ...as for 2 seperate ways, I think the prob with that is if you normally have hundreds of people come thru your haunt, you;ll have 2x as many cause they will all wanna go thru twice. just to see the difference. if you don t mind the long line ups in front of your house, you can do it. but i would be blown away if I had to put everybody thru twice.


Actually that would be a good thing since we are raising money for charity 
We ran just under 2000 last year in 3 weekends and am hoping to double that this year.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I think it is a great idea as long as you give them a choice. You may want more than one exit point, though so people can bail early. And if you want them to actually crawl, rather than stoop, you might consider some form of padding (carpet pad covered with cloth?).
I was thinking two things for the duct idea. What if you suspended a small section of it on wheels. You could gently shake the crawlspace and play some horrible creaking noise like you are about to fall.
Another idea would be to put a small track on the outside top surface and run a flap wheel down it. Done right, it will sound like some small creature is scuttling across the top. I am going to put a zip line through a pipe in my sewer to make it sound like a rat is running through it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Well and another thing to consider is safety. More so dealing with the fire marshal and all that. And if you do follow through pad the crap out of the floor of it. The haunt near here had a very thin layer of carpeting and that's it. I would do an inch minimum to help prevent injuries and scraped knees!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Kids will love it, they crawl around through tunnels at places like Chuck E Cheese's. Most teens and younger more agile adults would be probably be fine with it, but folks with physical limitations or claustrophobia would definitely appreciate having a choice.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

I just had a thought if you could have your entrance (or the scene before the sewer) be elevated and have them go down a covered slide into the scene put signs up saying "sewer construction" and what-not. Or last year at HHN in Orlando, there was a house where you went into "sewers", to get in you went to the water waste plant or what ever and then you went into a room that had fencing everywhere (which could be done with plastic "poultry netting") and if i recall you go into a massive hole in the wall into the plant.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

keep in mind if more than one person crawls in at a time your run the risk of someone getting kicked in the face.


----------

